# What's your opinion of modeltrainstuff.com?



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I am thinking of ordering a bunch of stuff from them and I was wanting to know if they were on the up and up? I don't get this kind of cash very often, and I don't want to risk losing my money. If I pay through paypal I'm safe right? Has anyone else here ordered from them? Thank you for your replies!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

great prices but always takes the full 3 business days to ship


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ordered from them many times. Great prices, could speed up the shipping but never had any problems at all with them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few thoughts on Modeltrain stuff in here if you want to look. (all positive)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16433&highlight=modeltrainstuff


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I like them! They had the best deal on the BLI locomotive I bought!


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

I've bought both locomotives and rolling stock from them. They carry several road numbers for many of the locos and cars they sell, and in many cases their prices are the lowest anywhere. As others have said, their shipping could be a bit more speedy, but it's worth the wait.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Good place to do business...and the one time they errered, they
immediately made it good. 

Don


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Other than eBay and train shows I always buy from them . I have never had any issues with anything I order and the prices are always good.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good prices and they did excellent by me when I was looking for roadbed. I even called them about something once, got a callback and everything, very happy with them.They have a physical store in MD.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Great everyday prices. And their sales are fabulous. Their sales and technical staff are courteous and knowledgeable. I am a frequent customer for a very good reason. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had nothing but success with them, and they ship as quickly as any place I order from.


----------



## Motodisney (Oct 13, 2013)

I just received a parts order this past week. Packaged and delivered timely. I'll buy from them again.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I order from them a lot. I love the instantaneous inventory updates.....if they say they have it in stock, they do. Prices are also very good. Maybe I'm the exception, but if I don't put a weekend in the middle, I've always had my stuff in 3 days. Only one screw up......they sent the right item, but the wrong railroad. Contacted them and they sent a new one out the same day, along with a shipping label to send the first item back in the same box. Definitely one of the safest places to spend your money.


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know this guys! I am going to spend about 200 there which will be the majority of trackage and rolling stock for my layout. For me that is one heck of a lot of money. I'm still kinda nervous about letting go of that kind of money though. That's a years savings for me.But I want this BAD and so does my wife. It will be a learning experience for both of us. She has already picked out a project that she wants to do! I love this woman!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been buying from them for at least 15 years. Not a single problem, ever. Great prices, quick shipping and a great store to visit during the trains shows at Timonium.
You won't get much more for your $200 if you shop elsewhere.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Ditto what everyone else said. You won't find better prices or service for train stuff on the web. I'm close enough to go to their store. They have very knowledgable people working there.

I see you're from Richmond, IN. My moter-in-law lives there in the NW part of town. When we visit we go to Veeches to look at stuff (they have train stuff but more expensive than modeltrainstuff with shipping) and to Fast Eddies to run slot cars. We've seen the decline in Richmond due to many of the plants closing in the 23 years we've been going there and that's a shame. But it is middle America and we like it and the people there.


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

When I'm shopping for an item there are several sites I check. Modeltrainstuff most often has the best price, by a significant amount, if they have that item. I've never had a broken or mis-advertised item yet. As others have said, the shipping is not lightening fast but then it's a hobby and we don't want to get finished too quickly 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I've bought kits from them and everything went fine; they've been in business for 100 yrs.


----------



## bolter9 (Jan 12, 2013)

Agreed with everyone's assessment here. I've probably spent close to 2k with them and have been very pleased. 
Shipping is a bit slow and expensive, but they are very responsive if you have any issues. 

Pretty much the only place I buy trains online.


----------



## bolter9 (Jan 12, 2013)

bolter9 said:


> Agreed with everyone's assessment here. I've probably spent close to 2k with them and have been very pleased.
> Shipping is a bit slow and expensive, but they are very responsive if you have any issues.
> 
> Pretty much the only place I buy trains online.


I should qualify "slow and expensive" as in compared to large retailers like Amazon. Modeltrainstuff ships in a reasonable timeframe compared to other small businesses!


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

A great place to order, you can buy with confidence. 

The website itself is very well done, a pleasure to shop on. I especially like how they list how many of each particular item are in stock right on the items page. This is an awesome feature when ordering sectional track, turnouts, or anything else in large quantitys.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

My only complaint is postage costs to OZ......every thing is well packed but (in my opinion) could be fitted in smaller boxes which would reduce costs....the last hike in USPS rates has made a big difference in cost.
It's an excellent site, easy to navigate etc and works well. :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

good prices. nice website, easy to navigate, and they tell how many pieces in stock:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BK R said:


> My only complaint is postage costs to OZ......every thing is well packed but (in my opinion) could be fitted in smaller boxes which would reduce costs....the last hike in USPS rates has made a big difference in cost.
> It's an excellent site, easy to navigate etc and works well. :thumbsup:


It's not their fault that you live on the other side of the world!


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I have used them for years and really trust them. They also have a really nice store here in Maryland.


----------

